#  Krankheiten >   Bronchitis - aber Schmerzen in linker Brust... >

## maxxbln

Hallo 
seit Freitag habe ich, leicht erhöhten Blutdruck, am Samstag bekam ich leichte Hals- und Gliederschmerzen. Einen trocknen Husten habe ich schon mehrere Tage. Da holte ich mir in der Apotheke Bronchicum Elixir S (N1) und Husten- und Bronichaltee, was mir beides in der Apotheke empfohlen wurde. 
Nun lag ich am Wochenende im Bett, nahm den Saft, und trank den Tee, und Abends 1 Aspirin. Auch habe ich mich mit Erkältungsbalsam eingerieben. 
Ich habe keinen Schnupfen, kein Fieber. Schmerzen habe ich in der linken Brust, im Rücken und im linken Bein wenn ich zulange Sitze. Ab und zu wird mir ein wenig Schwindlig.  
Heute habe ich meinen Hausarzt besucht und den Fall geschildert. Sie hörte nur den Rücken (Lunge) ab, und sagte die Lunge ist frei, mein Blutdruck war auch normal. 
Dann machte Sie einen Test, wegen der Leukozyten, da war wohl etwas zu hoch, und sagte mir das ich eine Bronchitis habe und verschrieb mir GeloMyrtol forte (N1). 
Natürlich habe ich das Rauchen stark reduziert (tägl. max. 2) und Kaffee trinke ich seit Samstag auch nicht mehr, keinen Appetit darauf. 
Nun bin ich kein Arzt und muß mich auf seine Diagnose verlassen, aber können sich die Schmerzen bei einer Bronchitis auch auf die linke Brust, Rücken ausstrahlen, ab und zu habe ich auch leichte Übelkeit (Brechreiz). Wenn ich zu lange sitze, kribbelt auch mein rechtes Bein öfters. 
  Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Angst, dass ich doch etwas anderes habe, hoffentlich keine Lungenentzündung oder kurz vor einen Herzanfall.  *Wäre schön wenn jemand von Euch einen Rat oder Tipp hat.* 
  Ich überlege ob ich diese Woche noch einmal zum Arzt gehe um ein EKG oder Lunge Röntgen mache ?!? 
  LG 
  Maxx

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Maxx!!
Ich bin auch kein Arzt  :Zwinker:  versuch aber mal mein bisheriges medizinisches Wissen anzuwenden und Dir vielleicht eine kleine Antwort zu geben, die durch andere sicher noch ergänzt werden können... 
Grundsätzlich ersetzt natürlich ein Posting HIER keinen ARztbesuch, das muss Dir klar sein, und wenn Du Dir unsicher bist - lieber einmal zuviel zum Arzt, und wenn Du Dich bei deinem Arzt nciht ernstgenommen fühlst oder lieber ne zweite MEinung möchtest, dann mach das lieber!! 
Hast Du denn normalerweise mit hohem Blutdruck zu tun? Wie hoch war er denn, wenn DU meinst, er war am WE erhöht?? 
Bei einer Bronchitis können natürlich Schmerzen links und rechts auftreten, schließlich befinden sich die Bronchen in beiden Lungenflügeln!!! 
Sind die Schmerzen denn abhängig davon, was Du tust - also auch wenn Du ruhig sitzt, oder nur wenn DU herumläufst oder Dich anstrengst?
Hattest Du diese Art Schmerzen schonmal?
Sind die Schmerzen atemabhängig?? Also schmerzt es Dich beim ein- und ausatmen? 
Dass Du Schmerzen hast, die in ARm und Beine ausstrahlen - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab - dazu Übelkeit usw. läßt uns Rettungsdienstler natürlich erstmal die Stirne runzeln ;-) und wärst Du bei mir im RTW; ich würd eben zackzack nen EKG anbringen, *höhö* aber es muss ja nichts mit dem Herzen zu tun haben - ich an Deiner STelle würd es lieber abklären lassen, einfach um sicherzugehen, dass nichts übersehen wird.... 
So dann wünsch ich Dir erstmal gute Besserung und schreib doch, was sich bei Dir tut!!!  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Herbstwind

Du solltest noch mal zur Untersuchung gehen. Vielleicht brauchst Du ein Antibiotikum. 
Und vom Rücken her kann man auch schon mal Schmerzen bekommen, die nach vorne ausstrahlen.

----------


## dreamchaser

Tja...was kann man dazu sagen: man kann ja auch Läuse un Flöhe haben...
Die Diagnose der Bronchitis liegt nahe bei der Vorgeschichte. Aber wenn du immer mal wieder (v.a . bei Belastung oder Kälte) Schmerzen in Rücken bzw. Brust etc hast, sollte man das auf jeden Fall auch mal kardiologisch abklären. Das geht am besten erstmal mit Ruhe-EKG und einem Belastungs-EKG (EKG wird während Fahrradergometrie geschrieben).
Es kann wirklich nur eine Nebenwirkung der Bronchtitis sein, aber wenn die Schmerzen vorher z.B. auch schon da waren, dann mal lieber abklären lassen (erst Kardiologe, dann ggf. weiter zum Orthopäden...).

----------

